# Advice window treatments Interior decorators



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Everyone-
I know there are a few interior decorator ( or just some good ideas) forum members in here, and was wondering on some advice for window treatments. We are redecorating and just finished painting then new sofas and carpet....

2 windows with half circles, and double french doors.

My dilemma is the french doors. 

I am not wanting something real sheer and it has to be washable , do not want to cover the half circles either (3kids, plus a Hav)

Any ideas ?


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Sorry no advice...just wanted to say I LOVE YOUR WINDOWS!! And your view is spectacular...jealous...jealous...jealous


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ditto what Pat says!


----------



## brookeandcolby (Dec 31, 2009)

So you want to be able to cover the french doors?...and the windows but not the top circular part? Are you thinking more like drapes or more like built in shutters?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

No advice, but I love your room and view!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

lcy_pt said:


> Sorry no advice...just wanted to say I LOVE YOUR WINDOWS!! And your view is spectacular...jealous...jealous...jealous


I agree with you and I love the jackets on your two Havs...so cute!


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments.

I don't think built in shutters.

Right now they have cellular shades on them (which need to eventually be replaced)

I had draped scarves around the outside before...

We do use the french door to go in/out but not alot since we have access to the deck via a sunroom, but the door would get used once in awhile.

I did see where you can buy door curtains which attach to the doors, but then they don't have regular curtains to match...
Was thinking maybe a rob with rings, but do they make really long rods?

the opposite wall has a TV, so we do need to keep a shade on them.

I will try to see if I have a before pic...


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

basically they were swag scarves, I had 2 on each window with scarf holders. The french door had 3 scarf holders, one in the middle at the top.
all the scarfs just framed the windows, and the half circle ones droped in a swag at the bottom of the half circle across the window, the french door was just framed.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

I know this doesn't help, but your view is wonderful and from the picture it looks like privacy wouldn't be an issue. I would leave the windows unfettered and enjoy the view and the sunshine. If anything, maybe a simple swag at each window and the french doors to give a softer look.


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

If it was me, I would not put much coverings on the windows. They are beautiful as is.
For the French doors, I would put just a blind on them that rolls up, or venetians, if you are worried about TV,and then you can at least roll them up easily when you want sun in the room.

I think they look very nice as is. For the side windows, I would do something very sheer, could you not put a blackout blind underneath your drapery that would not show and then if needed to watch tv, you could use the blind?

They are gorgeous windows and gorgeous view


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Beautiful---I love the windows and view! :clap2:

I would also keep it simple..a blind or shutter for when you need it and a light sheer that would filter the light and soften the hard edges.

Whatever you decide.....can we see it when you are done? I'd love to see what you come up with!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Like everyone else said, love the windows (I should have such a problem). My 2 cents - nothing on the 1/2 rounds. They sell shear shades now that can be adjusted just like blinds. Then maybe frame the window with shears. This is a site, look at the Serenity Shades.
http://www.blindstogo.com/shopie.php


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

Rita Nelson said:


> I know this doesn't help, but your view is wonderful and from the picture it looks like privacy wouldn't be an issue. I would leave the windows unfettered and enjoy the view and the sunshine. If anything, maybe a simple swag at each window and the french doors to give a softer look.


Thanks, that is exactly what we had before, we even have a huge window above the fireplace...lots of sunshine, but also a little drafty and hot in the summer...and the scarf swags the kids loved to pull on so they always looked messed up but then again that matched our sofas since they are loose pillow backs, always messed up.


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

So, Our carpet is coming next week, but our sectional not until June.
The sectional is a brown, goldish sage color. It is a unique tone, but it was cheap (we have 3 small kids) and it will match ok.
I went to walmart and they had some really nice panels for the windows.


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

Hmm...this is tricky because the top of your curved windows and top of your french doors are at different heights. You really want the three treatments to work together as one treatment. I wouldn't want to see you hang rods or panels at different heights. That being said, maybe a roman shade would work? Either a woven shade or a fabric one. You could mount them where your roll down shades are mounted now. It looks like there is room to mount a roman inside the window frame of the curved windows. But the french doors look like they might have to be outside mounted. So to make them look cohesive, you could incorporate a small valance [just deep enough to accommodate the shade and about 2" to 4" high] over each french door and then mount a valance that is slightly wider than the window on the outside the curved window frames. Or I think I'd be ok with a small valance on the french doors and no valance on the curved windows if you inside mount the shades. Hope that makes sense! You could always draw up a quick elevation to see what it will look like.


----------



## ginaf (Mar 24, 2010)

If it were me I would do plantation shutters! that would be gorgeous, but they are quite pricey, so if you didn't do that I would use the about a 2 1/2 to 3 inch wooden blind, I think now they are made of PVC which are really wonderful to clean. They look like wood, you really can't tell the difference


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

Sorry to give my 2cents twice, so now its my 4cents  But...I totally agree with Gina that shutters [painted to match your trim] would look the best. That's what I would use if it were my home, especially since the sofa is in front of the windows. Personally, I prefer the 3" or 4" louvers on larger windows. But you said you didn't want shutters....


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Are those pictures that can be removed between the windows and the french doors, or speakers that cannot be covered up?

Are you wanting simple and subtle or wanting the window treatments to be a focal point in the room. If those were my windows/view I would want to bring as much attention to them as I could. IDK, I'd love to see some heavy draperies with some nice hefty, decorative rods but NOT blocking the windows.


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks for the opinions, its is helpful.
I was thinking of just a valance, but my hubbie says doesn't like just a valance. He was saying just treat the side windows and leave the french doors alone, but I don't like that.

They are in wall speakers, but not used all the time, so could be covered as long as the drapes could be pushed out of the way, which I would need to do anyway for the few occassions we use the double french doors.

I think that shutters would look gorgeous, but would be out of budget, plus, do they make shutters for french doors?

Currently there are (double)cellular shades on the side windows and french doors. Outside mount on the french doors, inside mount on the windows.
We want to replace them, but if I did a wood (plastic) blind I don't think it would be very energy effeicent.

So I was at JCP today and saw some items I liked which I think would match.

Some of the draperies are really sheer or have a shiny/satiny look to them, isn't that more suited for a formal living/dining area or a bedroom? Or would something like that look ok in a traditional family room. I will take more pics and post so you can have a better idea.

This is a link to the sectional, we ordered an extra armless section, so it'll be bigger, and the color is sort of a khaki color, not green, or a true brown, inbetween, as pictured.
http://www.csnsofas.com/L2116-V3-L2121-V3-L2183-V3-SUP1844.html


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

I like the idea of shutters but I am also partial to lace. Try looking at Country Curtains (countrycurtains.com). They are expensive but they usually have a lot of various styles to get some inspiration from. I have simple lace curtains with heavier drapes for the winter months and then I switch to just lace in the summer months. Bed Bath & Beyond also has great curtains but they are also kind of pricey.


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

*different sofa and what r drapes suspose to match?*

Ok, so to make a long story short, we had our sofa sectional order canceled and are going with another one. Trying to decide on a color which is either a clay color (orangey) or a brown ( lighter chocolate) So my question is, when you do drapes are you suspose to match the sofa, wall colors, or floor, or does it really matter? The sofa will be the first thing you see with the window treatments behind it.

Also, is it bad decorating for the sofa to be the same color as the bold accent wall? Or is it best to bring in a complimentary color for a sofa rather than it match the walls?

Basically have a dark orangey brown wall with a fireplace, a light almost peach hue with gold color on 3 walls and the new carpet is a light golden.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I often work with a sofa the same color as the wall behind it. Then you can make colors pop with accents, i.e.: wall art, sofa pillows, a throw. The draperies do not have to match the sofa. I look at the room as a whole and choose window coverings that would complement the room.

Do you have any photos?


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

It is cloudy so not much natural light. The swatches are laying on the sofa in the pic, and can yo spot the Hav?

This is the sectional, but a with an extra piece, and chaise. It is a Klaussner options 
http://www.nbliebman.com/Collection.aspx?CollectionID=Options&CollectionNum=4320


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Looking at the room and the colors, I really like the sofa swatch on the far right, the rust color. It's all a personal perference but I'm not really picturing a brown sofa in the room. You're window treatments do not have to match but rather compliment the colors used in the room. Maybe some sort of pattern, i.e., stripes, paisely, etc. Use throw pillows and wall decor to tie it altogether. Very pretty colors.


----------



## Judy -- Toby & Jaime's mo (Apr 21, 2007)

Sam's mom,

I never expected to see a question about decorating on a Havanese website, but what the heck our Havanese need to live in a comfortable and homey environment.

I do custom window treatments and decorating as my post-retirement career. I have a great program called Dream Draper that does renderings. I have not been using it enough and I need more practice, so as havanese mom to another havanese mom I will do some renderings for YOU for FREE.

If you will email me (email below) all the different the pictures you posted, I will see what I can do, I just cannot do it for a few days due to other commitments. If you can be patient I am sure it will be very helpful to you.

Attached are pictures of a room I did that that had a curved window and french doors -- the windows were a little more balanced than yours. The panels are on medallians which may be what is needed in your room. The first two are the renderings and the last three are the actual treatments AFTER installation. The french doors have roman shades, as the homeowner had a privacy issue on that side of the house, but not the other two sides.

The lower french door between the curved windows between the curved window is what is creating the greatest challenge.

Can you please clarify which direction you want to go in the room, contemporary (which the picture of the section was), traditional, transitional?

Judy -- [email protected]
Jaime & Dori's mom


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I would use the rust color in your room. It's a great start for what can be a wonderful look. Once you choose fabric for your window treatments you can have some pillows made up in the same fabric and use them with coordinating fabrics on the sofa.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Judy, that is beautiful !!! And the stripes are perfect. Doesn't make the room look busy but gives it a major "WOW". I had done something very similar in my former home with a an arched window. I was fortunate enough to get the medallions on clearance (I think at Target).

When we chose this house, the model had window treatments using tied tab valances hung from medallions all across the rear windows. Gorgeous !!! But a gazillion medallions. We would have had to take out a second mortgage !!! I tried to copy it by making valances with tabs and used rods instead. I used grosgrain ribbon for my tabs. More in my budget. I used the same fabric for throw pillows....dogs came along...the pillows have been replaced, and replaced again.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

The medallions are beautiful with the drapes and I love how it draws your eye up.

I agree with what everyone else has said so far on the color of the sofa, then choose a fabric for windows and pillows that has the paint colors and sofa colors in it to tie it all together.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

What about having some custom Roman shades made for the doors and the windows in the fabric of your choice? That way your 1/2 circles would still be open and you could raise them during the day when kids/dogs are around and lower them at night. Your home is beautiful!


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback, you guys don't think it would be too much orange? A dark orange wall, golden wall with BIG orange sectional and then orange curtains?


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

Mom2Izzo said:


> What about having some custom Roman shades made for the doors and the windows in the fabric of your choice? That way your 1/2 circles would still be open and you could raise them during the day when kids/dogs are around and lower them at night. Your home is beautiful!


I like Roman shades and have been considering them, but not sure how well they would hold up to the kids with their dirty hands?


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

Judy -- Toby & Jaime's mo said:


> Sam's mom,
> 
> Can you please clarify which direction you want to go in the room, contemporary (which the picture of the section was), traditional, transitional?
> 
> ...


I sent u an email, and if I were u I would take ur email out of the post just to prevent any bad emails coming ur way. 
Thanks for the help.


----------



## Judy -- Toby & Jaime's mo (Apr 21, 2007)

*Renderings*

Hi Sam,
I had some time this morning while my Hav's are being groomed (at home) to do some renderings. Rather than wait for pictures without the stuff, I just went ahead with what I had while I had the time. Obviously, take as much as or little of the ideas.

Renderings done an empty room can be very realistic, but I am afraid with these some imagination must be used, but it still gives a good idea.

To clarify for other readers the wall paint was just done so there will be no changes to that. The carpet is the new carpet. Currently the TV is on the one wall where there no windows (opposite the window wall).

My recommendations are:

1. Long term move the TV to the same wall as the fireplace so the long wall can be used for the sofa.

2. Sofa -- I would recommend an L shaped. One idea is presented in a picture attached -- the color that happened to be on the sofa on Flex Steel website would actually work in the room. If you use the current TV wall, a long side can be on the wall and the short side floating in the room. If you put the couch floating in the room, you would probably need to go with even sides on both sides.

3. I like the chennile samples (you posted in your thread) both in the rust and the brown. In order to create balance with your rust accent wall, it would be great to have the sofa rust HOWEVER if the couch visually in front of the wall it will likely just wash out. If you put the couch on the blank tan wall it may work, although the L will be sticking out parrallel to the rust wall. This is something I just cannot recommend on because I am not in the room with the swatches and the paint. If you use something in the brown tone, you can include a couple of rust pillows on the couch with some prints.

4. Long term, make or buy a surround and mantle to go on the fireplace. If you are a DYIer this is not very expensive. The way the tile is now easily accomodates a surround. On the fireplace wall picture a rendering shows what the TV and fireplace might look like.

5. I would suggest you remove the little pictures on the fireplace wall -- they are out of balance with the wall. I covered them over with wall cover in the rendering

6. Window wall -- I have used grommet panels so they could be easily closed when desired and can have a very narrow stack back when desired. I have hung on a large rod at the top of the curved window so the window shows, yet everything is visuall connected. With the panels covering the wall, it is really not noticeable that one wall next to the french doors is larger than the others. I used a paisley print, but anything you like that is in the darker tones would likely work. The rod would actually have to be several rods that would be spliced and hidden by the brackets. Would recommend at least 2" rods because of the ceiling height.

7. Chairs and Pillows -- If you are going to add an chairs/pillows I would suggest using a little of the drapery fabric and a couple of coordinating fabrics. I enclosed a larger picture of the drapery fabric I used and a stripe.

8. Blinds -- get whatever kind you want. If you go with a white faux wood, you could put one over the fireplace if you want since you said the sun is very stron coming through that side. It would not be practical to raise or lower it (unless it was motorized) but you could probably get at the wand to move it. Another alternative would be solar shades that filter sun, do not block the view, but do not create much privacy. Just Google solar shades if you do not know what they are.

Best of luck to you in your project,

Judy
Jaime and Dori's mom


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Beautiful Judy.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Judy, you do beautiful work. I wish you lived by me.........


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

I was thinking almost the same thing as Judy! I have a decorating/staging business. The only thing I would do different is probably do panels like in Judy's second set of pictures, but position the rod so it sits just below the half circular window.. that way it's not being blocked...and have 2 sets of drapes instead of one long rod across the whole wall. Two solid panels on the outside, then maybe some sheers on the inside set on double rods so they don't impede eachother.. you can find them anywhere...bed bath and beyond.. target.. etc.

The roman shades matching the panels is what I would do on the doors.. they're super easy to make.

As far as the sofa...I would get something that you'll like in 10 years and that you can change the colors around. Painting a wall is cheap and easy; buying a new sofa to match the new wall color is not. You can always give a neutral sofa life with accent pillows in the colors of your room.. So if I were choosing from ONLY those swatches that you had laid out, I'd choose the dark brown.. (unless you plan on never painting out that accent wall.. then I'd use the rust color) but if I were choosing a swatch at all I'd choose something a bit lighter and more neutral for the sofa and then some fun accent pillows. Keep in mind that dark colors show dog hair more.. especially that of white havanese... 

Try to use 3 colors in a room; and that includes your neutral, to add dimension. (BTW a neutral doesn't have to be beige, black, or white.. my bedroom's 'neutral' color is a slate blue...here's a slide show of what that looks like...there's two pics after the living room set.. http://www.centrestaging.com/index.php?p=1_8_My-OWN-house ....but rather it's the dominant color in the room.. so in your case right now, it's that yellowy color on the opposing walls) For the drapes, I would keep it in the family of your accent wall but use different textures and patterns like Judy had pictured earlier.. but I would use something with a bit of sheen to add some glamour to the room with sheers between that take on the neutral tone of the panels.

Hope that helps!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

You could do the wall treatment like that, although personally I would either do the panels from the ceiling or the top of the windows, leaving the palladian windows uncovered. A nice fabric for that also would be a silk look plaid, incorporating your colors. I just did that kind of look in a house in which I used very different textures in the throw pillows for the family room sofa. One was a soft, nubby burnt orange, the other a silk plaid incorporating the colors in the room.

Be mindful though of the fact that with dogs and children you want to be comfortable with window coverings that reach the floor.


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

Everyone is being very helpful, and I really appreciate it, not being a professional it is hard, especially on a budget.
So, I like the idea of the pole being hung across the bottom of the half circle, with panels. Why? because I would not have it in the budget for the custom panels which a ceiling height would require. There is only 15inches above the half circles too. I don't want the half circles covered.
I really like the paisley look but not sure if hubby will.

Do you think faux silk or some of the fancier drapes would be too fancy? The sofa style is sort of transistional.

I think the wall color will be around longer than the sofa, but we'll see.
The brand is not as good as our current ROwe's, but the Rowe's fabric did not hold up, but the construction did. Our new sofa is definatley a downgrade on quality compared to Rowe. 

So, I bought some panels today to see what the colors would look like with the fabric swatches, and surpriingly, the rust seems to be easier to coordinate with than the brown. I guess because the brown is a lighter color and has a little bit of gold to it, so lots of the mass panels are a dark brown.

So, if I go with the brown sofa should I go with rust drapes or should I try to do drapes with lots of colors in them?

Harry doesn't get on the sofa, and the panels would have to be washable because of the dog/kids


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

CapotesMom said:


> I was thinking almost the same thing as Judy!
> The roman shades matching the panels is what I would do on the doors.. they're super easy to make.
> 
> As far as the sofa...I would get something that you'll like in 10 years and that especially that of white havanese...
> ...


You can actually make Roman panels? How would I do that?
If I wasn't able to do the Roman panels what else would you think I could do on the french doors, if I did the panels hung from the half circles down?

What do you guys think of valances?


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I am no decorator, but having decorated 3 homes already with our moves, I have a couple of suggestions.

I would do Roman shades on the doors. Like Mindy suggested, I would hang the rods below the half circle windows, with sheer and faux silk or silk panels that would be gatered on one side.

I am currently in a rented place and I am redoing my family room, dining and kitchen. I have ordered 6 pairs of panels from the site below. My sofas are neutral and I add color to the room through accents. The pillows on the sofa are moss green, golden and maroon. The striped drapes have moss green and golden stripes. I ordered Moraga in Faux silk stripe pattern.This is very close to the pure silk drapes I have in the photographs attached.

http://www.halfpricedrapes.com/shop...urtains.html?gclid=CKHsxoyRlKECFRRM5QodC0pFUw

Martha Stuart's book below has simple instructions for making Roman shades. It is available at Costco for $20. 
Amazon.com: Martha Stewart's Encyclopedia of Sewing and Fabric Crafts: Basic Techniques for Sewing, Applique&#8230;


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

The faux silk would look great in the room because as a different texture and look it would automatically bring interest into the space. Here's a link to the type of fabric, not necessarily the exact colors http://warehousefabricsinc.com/SAHHAT.html This one is real silk but they have the same look in faux.


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

Where are the dog toys and kids stuff scattered about? HaH Hah
Thanks for the link/advice, very pretty.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Sam375 said:


> You can actually make Roman panels? How would I do that?
> If I wasn't able to do the Roman panels what else would you think I could do on the french doors, if I did the panels hung from the half circles down?
> 
> What do you guys think of valances?


There's a lot of patterns you can get at fabric stores like Joanne's for roman shades. I would only do the roman shades on the doors though in the same fabric as the panels on the windows. Then on the windows have rod to floor sheers between the panels.

You can do a faux silk for the panels.. but really anything with a nice sheen or pattern will be pretty.. Panels are even easier to make than roman shades... if you need them, they have patterns for those at the fabric stores as well.. otherwise you can wing it.. there's a lot of 'how to' tutorials online on how to make panels.. they're just straight stitching so really easy. Just make sure you get something thicker for the panels so that light doesn't come through or consider using a backing for them. 

...personally I don't like valences.. they scream 1992 to me.. I do however like cornice boxes.. which are also easy to make.. more how-to's online.. it's basically 3 pieces of wood covered with batting and fabric to match the panels.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Poornima you did a really nice job on that space. What a lovely rental you're in. 

Funny, I was just looking at that site before you posted but couldn't find the plaid I was referring to.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

pjewel said:


> Poornima you did a really nice job on that space. What a lovely rental you're in.
> 
> Funny, I was just looking at that site before you posted but couldn't find the plaid I was referring to.


Thanks, Geri! That was my house on LI. I have the same color palette in the living room here. But the dining room and family room colors don't go well with that palette. That's why I am getting it painted with the same color scheme I used on LI. The work starts tomorrow.


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

What do you guys think of any of this?

http://www4.jcpenney.com/jcp/Produc...3|60957&IRU=Y&CmCatId=60188|60193|60953|60957

http://www4.jcpenney.com/jcp/X6E.as...cmVirtualCat=&CmCatId=60188|60193|60953|60957
http://www5.jcpenney.com/jcp/Produc...3|60958&IRU=Y&CmCatId=60156|60193|60953|60958

http://www5.jcpenney.com/jcp/X6E.as...3|60953|60954&CmCatId=60156|60193|60953|60954

http://www5.jcpenney.com/jcp/X6E.as...3|60953|60954&CmCatId=60156|60193|60953|60954


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Poornima said:


> Thanks, Geri! That was my house on LI. I have the same color palette in the living room here. But the dining room and family room colors don't go well with that palette. That's why I am getting it painted with the same color scheme I used on LI. The work starts tomorrow.


I love your colors!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I like the first one. Just make sure the color works with your proposed sofa/wall color.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

The last one is what I had in mind as far as sheen is concerned; something with that kind of texture... but probably something in the same color palette as your accent wall


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...es+&+Panels&prdNo=29&blockNo=29&blockType=G29

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...es+&+Panels&prdNo=41&blockNo=41&blockType=G41

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_024B5601000P?


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

Ok, so If I do a pattern panel on the windows, and then a solid colored sheer under neath,...... can I do a solid coordinated color for the Roman panels on the french doors?

My problem is that I wouldn't be able to make the Roman panels myself, unless there is a forum member who wants me to mail them all the supplies and I pay them to make them, anyone wanna make some money?


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

Ok, so went over the panels from walmart with my husband, he doesn't like solid brown, but like the solid orange sheer, and the panels with the brown and orange accents which are better homes n gardens antique wallpaper stripe.
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Better-Ho...Wallpaper-Stripe-Complete-Window-Set/13275176

They would look great if we went with the orange sofa, problem is, they have an attached valance and then what would I do for the roman shades?

So, they are perfect in that they have brown and the oranges take a look at the link.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

The last one is the best of the latest group. If you want to do the doors in a solid fabric I'd be inclined to have someone add a border on each side taken from the fabric of the draperies to tie them together. Just buy another panel to steal from.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

BTW, I don't love the idea of orange sheers.


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

pjewel said:


> The last one is the best of the latest group. If you want to do the doors in a solid fabric I'd be inclined to have someone add a border on each side taken from the fabric of the draperies to tie them together. Just buy another panel to steal from.


you mean walmart or sears? OH AND MY HUSBAND SAYS WE SHOUL JUST TOSS A COIN> BETWEEN THE ORANGE AND BROWN!
I have a headache:Cry:


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

*insperation*

beautiful images

http://sewsimpledesign.com/window_treatments.htm


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Walmart. As for the color of the sofa, which one makes you happy when you look at it?


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

I don't like any of those drapes.. They're very dated.

A good place to look for nice panels are Bed Bath and Beyond (clearance is GREAT) TJ Maxx, Home Goods.. They have great designer panels that are way cheaper than what they normally would be.. Target is really good as well... I just glanced through and found quite a few on there...

If you find someone that can make the roman shades for you just pick up a couple extra panels and they can make it out of the same material.. same if you wanted to have cornice boxes.. you can cut the panels down and staple it to the cornice boxes.. looks really nice.

http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.asp?order_num=-1&SKU=117483&COL=218&RN=2350

http://www.target.com/Home-Chenille-Stripe-Window-Collection/dp/B001PIEHQY/ref=br_1_44?ie=UTF8&frombrowse=1&searchView=grid5&searchNodeID=273699011&node=273699011&sr=1-44&searchRank=price&searchPage=1&sessionID=185-2099350-1428035&searchSize=90&searchBinNameList=purchasing_channel%2Csubjectbin%2Ctarget_com_age%2Ctarget_com_gender-bin%2Ctarget_com_character-bin%2Cprice%2Ctarget_com_primary_color-bin%2Ctarget_com_size-bin%2Ctarget_com_brand-bin&qid=1274244971

http://www.target.com/Home-Contessa-Embroidered-Window-Collection/dp/B001E4Y3J0/ref=br_1_25?ie=UTF8&frombrowse=1&qid=1274245071&searchView=grid5&sr=1-25&node=273699011&searchRank=price&searchPage=2&searchSize=90&id=Home%20Contessa%20Embroidered%20Window%20Collection&searchBinNameList=purchasing_channel%2Csubjectbin%2Ctarget_com_age%2Ctarget_com_gender-bin%2Ctarget_com_character-bin%2Cprice%2Ctarget_com_primary_color-bin%2Ctarget_com_size-bin%2Ctarget_com_brand-bin

http://www.target.com/Silkwood-Pole-Top-Window-Collection/dp/B001GL68XU/ref=br_1_48?ie=UTF8&frombrowse=1&searchView=grid5&searchNodeID=273699011&node=273699011&sr=1-48&searchRank=price&searchPage=2&searchSize=90&id=Silkwood%20Pole%20Top%20Window%20Collection&searchBinNameList=purchasing_channel%2Csubjectbin%2Ctarget_com_age%2Ctarget_com_gender-bin%2Ctarget_com_character-bin%2Cprice%2Ctarget_com_primary_color-bin%2Ctarget_com_size-bin%2Ctarget_com_brand-bin&qid=1274245103

http://www.target.com/Ric-Rac-Window-Collection/dp/B001QTUNRE/ref=br_1_57?ie=UTF8&frombrowse=1&searchView=grid5&searchNodeID=273699011&node=273699011&sr=1-57&searchRank=price&searchPage=2&searchSize=90&id=Ric%20Rac%20Window%20Collection&searchBinNameList=purchasing_channel%2Csubjectbin%2Ctarget_com_age%2Ctarget_com_gender-bin%2Ctarget_com_character-bin%2Cprice%2Ctarget_com_primary_color-bin%2Ctarget_com_size-bin%2Ctarget_com_brand-bin&qid=1274245153

...some sheers maybe that look like these for between the panels...

http://www.target.com/Home-Blanc-Hoop-Window-Sheers/dp/B001NQKNMA/ref=br_1_67?ie=UTF8&frombrowse=1&searchView=grid5&searchNodeID=273699011&node=273699011&sr=1-67&searchRank=price&searchPage=3&searchSize=90&id=Home%20Blanc%20Hoop%20Window%20Sheers&searchBinNameList=purchasing_channel%2Csubjectbin%2Ctarget_com_age%2Ctarget_com_gender-bin%2Ctarget_com_character-bin%2Cprice%2Ctarget_com_primary_color-bin%2Ctarget_com_size-bin%2Ctarget_com_brand-bin&qid=1274245246

...just keep in mind.. if you do a sheer between panels that have a pattern, make sure either the sheer or the panel is fairly neutral in it's texture and pattern.. two loud patterns against eachother is distracting.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Sam375 said:


> beautiful images
> 
> http://sewsimpledesign.com/window_treatments.htm


You're right. There are some great images there. You can also see what I was talking about with the different textures and looks in the throw pillows. I'm doing a whole house design now, almost totally working from scratch, except for two pieces of furniture in the den and I'm facing some of the same challenges you are in getting everything to work, but it's very exciting to see it all come together and excite the homeowners. Have fun with yours. You can make that room look wonderful.


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

I am going to go to a store who has more fabrics to pick from, but here are the microvelvets I can pick from and was thinking the orageybrown on the right, would that still look good with some shiny window treatments or different textured rust panels then?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I love the far right, second to the bottom brownish color.

Do you have a fabric store nearby? They can give you the names of people who sew and their prices are usually very reasonable.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I think you have to pick the fabric for your sofa first, then work on the coordinating colors and textures.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

micro suede goes with everything.. so yep! No worries.. it will still look good with drapes that have a sheen to them..


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

It is a microvelvet, but surprisingly it is not water cleanable, which I am surprised by, cleaning code is S


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I would not choose velvet.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Microvelvet is ok.. it's more durable and wearable than real velvet. it's a lot like microsuede.. just a different texture. It will collect fur though..but if the dogs aren't on the couch it won't collect as much..


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

pjewel said:


> I think you have to pick the fabric for your sofa first, then work on the coordinating colors and textures.


I agree a 100%. It is easier to coordinate the colors and textures when you have the anchoring pieces picked.


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

*placed the order today*

Ok, so we decided, PINK WITH PURPLE DOTS! Hah can u imagine?

Anyway, we ended up going with the microfiber, the color is the right second from bottom. It ended up being a color that wasn't really rust or really brown, just in the middle, plus it is suspose to be more durable than the cheniles. I know it will at least be comfy.
Anyway, I am also looking at lamps.
I need a floor lamp, which will be along the window lighter colored wall, and then a tamble lamp which will have the rust wall primarily behind it.

_*So, my questions is should the lamps match?*_ If I go with a dark brown lamp or oil rubbed bronze then it'll be against the rust wall, will that not be good, then what color do you think? I say dark brown or bronze because that seems to be alot of what is available.

Also, what do u guys think of the tiffany style lamps, or the lamps with the fancy beaded shades?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Good luck with your sofa choice. You're on an exciting adventure. Just remember to make it fun. The lamps don't have to match. They do have to work with each other. As for the lamps with fancy beaded shades and Tiffany style lamps, the look is not the most current, but that's of no matter if you prefer them. Choose things you'll love living with. Pick each piece for itself and it's integration into the room, but pick it because you love it. Also take into account the purpose of the lamps. How much light do you have to infuse into the room.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I've been looking for lamps for over a year and have had no luck! :0( Let me know if anyone knows a good source, PLEASE!!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> I've been looking for lamps for over a year and have had no luck! :0( Let me know if anyone knows a good source, PLEASE!!!


I too am looking for table lamps for my bedroom and guest bedrooms and can't find anything that I really like. I have googled some websites, but it is quite challenging to select something on the internet not being able to see the texture, color, and proportion etc.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Lamps....Ugh !!! My worst dilemma. If I find the lamp I like, I hate the shade or vise versa. Good luck.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

if you have a homegoods in your area (or TJMaxx) it's a good place to find awesome lamps.. and usually they aren't that expensive..


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

CapotesMom said:


> if you have a homegoods in your area (or TJMaxx) it's a good place to find awesome lamps.. and usually they aren't that expensive..


Looking for lamps too! I was there yesterday  usually I see to many things to get. Yesterday no luck at all :Cry:


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

mintchip said:


> Looking for lamps too! I was there yesterday  usually I see to many things to get. Yesterday no luck at all :Cry:


When all else fails, Overstock.com.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

CapotesMom said:


> if you have a homegoods in your area (or TJMaxx) it's a good place to find awesome lamps.. and usually they aren't that expensive..


ound:ound:ound:ound:ound: If you only knew how much time I spend there!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I can't tell you how many lamps I've bought at HomeGoods, but then again, it's my go to place for many things. The highest price I've ever paid was $89.99, with the range from $39.99 to that number. I'm looking for new ones for the house I'm currently decorating. They blow me away in terms of quality for price. I used to also go to Tuesday Morning but the local store recently closed. I'll miss them.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> ound:ound:ound:ound:ound: If you only knew how much time I spend there!


I keep forgetting about Home Store. The latest lamps I bought were from 
Target. I saw some there I thought I liked. Then spent the next month searching on line to no avail. I got the lamp shades there as well and I am so happy with them.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Geri, I loved Tuesday Morning too. Unfortunately the one near me closed as well.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Evye's Mom said:


> Geri, I loved Tuesday Morning too. Unfortunately the one near me closed as well.


It saddens me. I've shopped there for years, since they first came to Long Island. I hate that so many stores are biting the dust from this economy.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

We still have them here thankfully! I love them too.. they have great rugs and artwork for cheap!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

CapotesMom said:


> We still have them here thankfully! I love them too.. they have great rugs and artwork for cheap!


They also have an online store


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I really miss Home Depot's Expo Design Center. I always had fun and luck in finding great pieces there. 

For the table lamps, so far I have been to Home Goods, Target, one local lighting showroom, Bed, Bath and Beyond, TJ Maxx and still no luck! I miss Bombay Company. A Canadian Company bought them and they have great stuff in the stores there. But they don't have internet site that sells the stuff. And they DO have the table lamps that I love!


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

I got a floor lamp and table lamp at JCP.
I ordered panels from target, the ones that were suggested in here. 

So, I am now on the hunt for a 90" round decorator table cloth, for the table which will go at the end of the sectional closest to the rust wall. They are hard to find in a coordinating color, and throw pillows too.

So, when the curtains come in if my husband agrees I'll post a pic. My husband picked out the lamps, I am not crazy over them, don't think they are perfect for the room but he is one of those types of husbands, some husbands really couldn't care any less, but not mine, makes everything much more difficult AND time consuming.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

For the 90" tablecloth. A nice option is to do a solid cloth and then use a 54" square over the top in a pattern (plaid or other). It is nice layering them and adds another decorating element. Can't wait to see what you've done when you put it together.


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

pjewel said:


> For the 90" tablecloth. A nice option is to do a solid cloth and then use a 54" square over the top in a pattern (plaid or other). It is nice layering them and adds another decorating element. Can't wait to see what you've done when you put it together.


Yes, I would like to do that but having a hard time finding colorations that I could use in the size I need.
I will definately post pics but I am sure it'll take a while before I get everything into place.


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

*no sew shade kit?*

Anyone know anything about the June Tailor no sew shade kit? you can do a google search on it.


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

Sam375 said:


> My husband picked out the lamps, I am not crazy over them, don't think they are perfect for the room but he is one of those types of husbands, some husbands really couldn't care any less, but not mine, makes everything much more difficult AND time consuming.


My husband thinks he has great taste. But he can't visualize ANYTHING. He makes horrible choices! So I typically wait until he's out of town, buy lots of caffeine, and "blitz" an entire room during a 3-day weekend before he gets home!

Takes a little more planning on my part, either knowing EXACTLY what I'm going to buy so I don't waste time shopping, or ordering things ahead of time, but delaying delivery.

Maybe a little sneaky, but I've run so many ideas past him and he'll crinkle his nose and say "eew" but once everything is put together, he absolutely loves what I've done. So now I don't ask him for input at all. In fact, I don't even clue him in that I'll be busy while he's gone. He just gets to come home to fresh paint, new fixtures and draperies, all new appointments sometimes even new furniture!

Ssshhh...don't tell. He'll be gone for Memorial Day weekend, and I'm completely remodeling the bathroom. Ripping out old tile, replacing it with new, even adding a whirlpool tub! :gossip:


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

kudo2u, that is so funny and abitious!

The problem is, that if I were to do that, my husband would come home, say he didn't like something, and complain about it until it was gone....


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

kudo2u said:


> My husband thinks he has great taste. But he can't visualize ANYTHING. He makes horrible choices! So I typically wait until he's out of town, buy lots of caffeine, and "blitz" an entire room during a 3-day weekend before he gets home!
> 
> Takes a little more planning on my part, either knowing EXACTLY what I'm going to buy so I don't waste time shopping, or ordering things ahead of time, but delaying delivery.
> 
> ...


That's hilarious. Love it!


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

*pick which color?*

So, It seems ebay is the place with some color options for the table cloth, so which do u guys think, keeping in mind that the rust wall will be the wall behind it.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Cobalt-Blue-90-...=ViewItem&pt=Table_Linens&hash=item5ad99fae30


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

When I googled I saw loads of them online. Which color did you choose for the sofa? Was it the brown(ish)?


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

pjewel said:


> When I googled I saw loads of them online. Which color did you choose for the sofa? Was it the brown(ish)?


Yes, it was the brownish microvelvet, it was towards the bottom right on the fabric blanket posted from before.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

You might want to go with a similar color for the 90" round and do a print for a 54" square overlay. Then you could have throw pillows made in the same pattern as the topper. Or you could go with another coordinating solid color (something that would work with your sofa, accent wall color and the other wall color) and use a print topper that would bring in your other colors (sofa, accent wall, etc.)


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

*feedback on do it yourself roman shade*

So, went to Joann's fabrics today, asked if anyone that worked there would sell me their services, they said they are no allowed to do outside jobs, so no luck so far.
so, check out this link, it may be the perfect alternative.
I got the target panels in the mail and LOVE them. They are embroidered taffeta. If I were to do the diy link what type of shade do you think I should get for that type of fabric?
http://www.quackadoodle.com/2009/02/custom-shades-without-custom-price.html
http://www.target.com/Silkwood-Pole...tring=Silkwood Pole Top Window Panel - Sienna


----------

